# Hello from Italy



## kruaxi (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi from Stefano, aka kruaxi.
I'm a male nurse from Arezzo, a small city near Florence.
I love history; i believe is important to know _where we come from_ in this new difficult age.
Like modeling too, probably i'm the worst modeller in Italy... 
Better ww2 planes, of course !
Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! Your English is fine and if your modelling skills are so-so they will get better here.


----------



## seesul (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## kruaxi (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for your welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard Stefano


----------



## imalko (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum Stefano. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## kruaxi (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow ! An entire world here, very good !!!
Thanks again


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome from New Jersey!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2011)

And from Canada. Lovely part of the world you live in Stefano and welcome.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard, greetings from America.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 21, 2011)

G'day Stefano, nice to have you on board and no worries about your English, it's fine and show us your models, I'm sure you'd be just as good as many of us.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## kruaxi (Jun 21, 2011)

You're very gentle. Thanks. I will be not here often, because my little forum, but i'm sure to have find a great place !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard mate, pop in anytime!


----------



## kruaxi (Jun 22, 2011)

I was in USA just the next week... a (not so) little piece of USA, to be honest...





I was lucky enough to visit the USS 'George H.W. Bush' in the Naples' harbor. Amazing !
Me and a friend of mine are frequent visitors of military airfields.

(ok, ok... i know... seem Theodore Roosevelt in Cuba...)


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 15, 2011)

Heyo Kru!

I used to be at a forum you posted on, went by 'Chris FFZ' there.

Welcome to warbirds, fine group of folks around here!


----------



## le_steph40 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Greetings from France


----------



## AndrewR (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Kruaxi. You can't hide, you know.... 

Ciao

Andrew


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Kruaxi, I didn't know you posted here as well as that other site. Welcome


----------



## Nxthanos (Jul 16, 2011)

BTW, happy birthday!


----------



## paletteone (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Kruaxi!


----------

